# Drop or Keep DISLIKES?



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Drop the DISLIKE option?*​
Yes, get rid of it 6970.41%No, keep it2929.59%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

No sitting on the fence with this one.

Shall we drop the option to Dislike posts?


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I would say get rid of it.

Cant see any real benefit other than to antagonise.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Get shot of it Old system was spot on


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

keep, nothing like watching people publicly humiliating themselves from being butt hurt after receiving a random dislike by some stranger over the internet.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm inclined to say yes drop them.. People seem to be using them as a tool because 'they can' as iv said before without them they either have to ignore you or write a post. I noticed the other day someone disliked a persons post so that person did it back then their little clans joined in and before you know it it's all about disliking ..that said I guess if you have a 'like' makes sense to have a 'dislike' ....erm perhaps...but I don't know much about the dislike button, does it just mount up so ppl,see they were disliked loads? Or does it change the green bar to red?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Waste of time. People hitting dislike just for the sake of it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> keep, nothing like watching people publicly humiliating themselves from being butt hurt after receiving a random dislike by some stranger over the internet.


Lol ur trouble!!! I would dislike this post very much but the button has gone...sighhhh


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Lol ur trouble!!! I would dislike this post very much but the button has gone...sighhhh


Haha bring it on.

2 people already dislike it, set of bumders :lol:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

infact this is an outrage, 1 more dislike and i'll be writing a stern letter to my local MP.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keep it for the petty ones to make them feel important


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> infact this is an outrage, 1 more dislike and i'll be writing a stern letter to my local MP.


couldnt resist disliking, haha.... lets see your letter then.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

get rid of them both ( likes and dislikes) theres no reason for one or the other in my opinion , get rid of the likes under the postcount as well as they can just give a false impression that someone knows what they are talking about in certain sections.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Not assed but the old way was just fine


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Gotta keep the likes.maybe ditch the counter. Also get rid of dislikes I think.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Get rid of likes. A lot of people ruin threads in attempt of chasing likes.... Which is a shame ????


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

i`ve still to see this mob mentality bullying via the dislike button.

keep it


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Use tapatalk so neither are available therefore I don't mind either way.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Do prefer the old system now the new one has been put in. Just seems a bit messy, old one looks neat and more professional.


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

Keep likes (and fix tapatalk!!) But remove the counter so it's just a way of agreeing or saying "lol" without clogging up threads and massively derailing them because of a throw away post.

Scrap the dislike because it doesn't serve a purpose. If you disagree then say your piece and have a discussion


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

As said, scrap them both, there only used as a tool for bulling and attention seeking.

In my opinion, there's enough of both already... To many on here seek gratification.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Keep it, so sh1t advice can be disliked. You have been warned.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I still think the whole Like system should have been left alone tbh. If it ain't broke...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Voted to drop it

Keep the like button but the dislike button should go


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I say keep the likes and drop the dislikes.

Likes tend to be used for positive acknowledgement; the purpose they're for and a nice thing to have. Whereas dislikes tend to be used for petty nastiness and trolling; something that i think we'd be better off without.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> I still think the whole Like system should have been left alone tbh. If it ain't broke...


The reason for change is explained here:http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/281397-ukm-likes-system-feedback-noted.html


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

them dislikes are just trouble,ive already had 3 and ended up pm ing them not to do it again lol


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

vetran said:


> them dislikes are just trouble,ive already had 3 and ended up pm ing them not to do it again lol


Can we add dislikes to pm, s as well now lorian


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Hera said:


> I say keep the likes and drop the dislikes.
> 
> Likes tend to be used for positive acknowledgement; the purpose they're for and a nice thing to have. Whereas dislikes tend to be used for petty nastiness and trolling; something that i think we'd be better off without.


asking you because your admin - where though?

you just don`t see it happening, see lots (well usual 2) complaining about it mind but its so much easier - for example the new poster who recently claimed fluoride caused cancer to click dislike than get into a full flame war when they throw their dummy out of the pram for been pulled up about a dumb comment.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Sometimes I will ''like'' posts but to be honest don't really see the point of it or the rep system. I pay very little attention to it. Sometimes all it means is somebody makes funny comments all the time.


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

Have never used it and probably never will


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

saxondale said:


> asking you because your admin - where though?
> 
> you just don`t see it happening, see lots (well usual 2) complaining about it mind but its so much easier - for example the new poster who recently claimed fluoride caused cancer to click dislike than get into a full flame war when they throw their dummy out of the pram for been pulled up about a dumb comment.


I frequently see dislikes where no explanation is given and it appears to be because the person doesn't like the member who made the post (or just to be silly); it seems to express dislike for the member rather than the content of the post, which to be honest, is just an unpleasant tone for a forum and an unpleasant thing to do. I certainly don't like to spend time with people who are unpleasant for no reason and I feel the same about an online community.

The difference between liking something and disliking something is that the former is self explanatory (usually because they agree or found it helpful), the dislike isn't. In many cases, members aren't explaining the dislike (at least with negs a reason is usually given). So the person is left with a seemingly nasty dislike for no reason...it serves no purpose other than to upset someone and I don't think that's something we should enable.

It's general social etiquette not to randomly vocalise dislike for someone. The reason being that it would make life and socialising a pretty unpleasant and unproductive experience...it in fact would discourage social interaction. Why would we want to enable that on here? People can be petty and nasty enough as it is without us offering another means to be so.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Drop. If I disagree I'll quote you, if I think it's worthy I'll just neg


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

aqualung said:


> get rid of them both ( likes and dislikes) theres no reason for one or the other in my opinion , get rid of the likes under the postcount as well as they can just give a false impression that someone knows what they are talking about in certain sections.


Although I'm quite a fan of the likes, it does indeed give the impression that a board member knows what they are talking about. Most of my likes have probably come from posts that have made people laugh.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> Drop. If I disagree I'll quote you, if I think it's worthy I'll just neg


Negged


----------



## Amann (Apr 9, 2014)

drop it. stick to likes only


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Hera said:


> The reason for change is explained here:http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/281397-ukm-likes-system-feedback-noted.html


Never caught that thread, good to know :thumbup1:


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

if the dislikes took away likes or something it would be cool, but it seems to serve no purpose. I would like my liked number back though


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

scrap the lot


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Keep the dislikes. Bad advice needs to be pointed out, helps newbies and helps build the forum with better quality information.

Just my 2p


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Although I'm quite a fan of the likes, it does indeed give the impression that a board member knows what they are talking about. Most of my likes have probably come from posts that have made people laugh.


what, all 3 of them?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

r33-tom said:


> Keep the dislikes. Bad advice needs to be pointed out, helps newbies and helps build the forum with better quality information.
> 
> Just my 2p


to show how useless the system is my own post on the first page has produced 3 dislikes from people that have not even posted a comment in this thread  , not that i give **** -im pointing out that its not exactly a pointer for quality information but more of a play about tool for people with nothing to do so as far as im concerned it has no use -either as likes or dislikes.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Waste of time. People hitting dislike just for the sake of it


Haha sorry i had to dislike it even though i agree with you and if anyone dislikes this i swear ill give them a right good dislikeing


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Hera said:


> I frequently see dislikes where no explanation is given and it appears to be because the person doesn't like the member who made the post (or just to be silly); it seems to express dislike for the member rather than the content of the post, which to be honest, is just an unpleasant tone for a forum and an unpleasant thing to do. I certainly don't like to spend time with people who are unpleasant for no reason and I feel the same about an online community.
> 
> The difference between liking something and disliking something is that the former is self explanatory (usually because they agree or found it helpful), the dislike isn't. In many cases, members aren't explaining the dislike (at least with negs a reason is usually given). So the person is left with a seemingly nasty dislike for no reason...it serves no purpose other than to upset someone and I don't think that's something we should enable.
> 
> It's general social etiquette not to randomly vocalise dislike for someone. The reason being that it would make life and socialising a pretty unpleasant and unproductive experience...it in fact would discourage social interaction. Why would we want to enable that on here? People can be petty and nasty enough as it is without us offering another means to be so.


Oooooooooh that was a long read i was tempted to hit the dislike button then


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> Sometimes I will ''like'' posts but to be honest don't really see the point of it or the rep system. I pay very little attention to it. Sometimes all it means is somebody makes funny comments all the time.


Right your getting a dislikeing


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

armor king said:


> Haha sorry i had to dislike it even though i agree with you and if anyone dislikes this i swear ill give them a right good dislikeing


Lol , no problem mate but proves a point.

If someone's got beef I'd rather them say than just hit dislike. Heated discussions keep a thread interesting


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lol , no problem mate but proves a point.
> 
> If someone's got beef I'd rather say than just hit dislike. Heated discussions keep a thread interesting


I like this post so iv undisliked it


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

armor king said:


> Oooooooooh that was a long read i was tempted to hit the dislike button then


Yeah. I just re-read it this evening. Not my finest writing! I was evidently in a waffling mood


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

pointless, its just another tool for trolls who ruin the forum enough as it is


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

If you had to give a reason for disliking then it would be ok.Otherwise they need to go and we need the total likes back.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

gearchange said:


> If you had to give a reason for disliking then it would be ok.Otherwise they need to go and we need the total likes back.


This.

Just disliking a post without offering a reason for that dislike is a bit spineless tbf...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mingster said:


> This.
> 
> Just disliking a post without offering a reason for that dislike is a bit spineless tbf...


Its incredibly cowardly!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Hera said:


> Its incredibly cowardly!


it saves the usual suspects taking threads of topic arguing black is green


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

AlQaholic said:


> Should there be reasons offered for likes as well? Can be a bit cliquey otherwise tbf


Most likes are an obvious 'thank you' or agreement. You don't need to explain an agreement surely:confused1:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Meh. I personally just don't see the point in any form of negativity (even the concept of having a dislike button in itself is just an unecessarily negative feature). We should all try to encourage positive energy and a pleasant experience - applicable to anything we do in life, surely.

The idea of having to 'explain' likes defies the whole point of having a quick tool to acknowledge and agree with a post without having to post a comment.

In my opinion, the idea of having to 'explain' a like or dislike is essentially what the reps/negs system seems to cover nicely...

Keep the likes and drop the dislikes.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> Meh. I personally just don't see the point in any form of negativity (even the concept of having a dislike button in itself is just an unecessarily negative feature). We should all try to encourage positive energy and a pleasant experience - applicable to anything we do in life, surely.
> 
> The idea of having to 'explain' likes defies the whole point of having a quick tool to acknowledge and agree with a post without having to post a comment.
> 
> ...


i liked this post as i agree with you.

yeah, certainly not as effective as just clicking like and leaving it at that :lol:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

TapaTalk likes still not working.?

Tekkers's gym will be open before they are I suspect!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

God dam. I pressed keep them by accident :cursing:

No. Ditch them, theres already enough idiotic skull lords on here as it is who have enough to fight over as it is such as paedos, isis, Muslims, immigration and religion.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Well that was pretty conclusive.

Thanks to everyone who voted, Dislikes are now gone.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

can i have a sweatshirt that says "last UK-M dislike - 25.11.14"

on second thoughts


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> can i have a sweatshirt that says "last UK-M dislike - 25.11.14"
> 
> on second thoughts


Dislike


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

If it was still valid, I'd say keep it if dislikes do not take away from likes.

It's an absolutely invaluable way of judging how to get positive attention and also can be used as a marketing tool, providing people are being honest!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Can we have likes back to more central rather than over to the right?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

In real life people like complaining every time they get an opportunity and say things in heat of the moment not caring about the impact their say may have on others.

Rarely do people get recognition for hard work and good thinking.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dan94 said:


> Can we have likes back to more central rather than over to the right?


I'll be making a poll about the Likes system this week. The current system may change.

Because this thread relates to the old board I'm going to close it to avoid confusion.


----------

